# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Σχέδια FM

## 2000

ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΗ  ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ FM & AM ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ 6978233448

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπερα, εισαι Αθηνα ή επαρχια?

----------


## 2000

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ Μ. ΠΕΥΚΟ

----------


## 2000

ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ  ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ Π.Χ  4CX250 4CX150 4CX1500B 3CX1500A7 4CX5000R EL504 6146W 
4CX15000 BURLE 4665 4-400 813 807 811  803 809
829B 6AG7 6L6 6V6 EL509 GY84B GY74B. ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ  ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ Κ MODULATOR ΓΙΑ ΑΜ. ΤΙΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ.

----------


## charlos

Γεια σας,
ενδιαφερομαι να φταξω εναν πομπο fm με εμβελεια περιπου 15 χιλιομετρα αλλα δεν ξερω πως να διαλεφω ενα καλο και ευκολο στην κατασκευη του κυκλωμα.ειμαι μαθητης 2ας λυκειου και δεν ξερω και πολλα πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικα αλλα ενδιαφερο αρκετα.αν θελετε να με βοηθησετε στειλτε μου e-mail στο charlos87@yahoo.gr
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## gsmaster

Φίλτατε charlos δεν χρειάζονται e-mail. Tο φόρουμ γι'αυτό είναι, για να γίνονται ερωτήσεις και να δίνονται απαντήσεις. επιπλέον από τις απαντήσεις μπορεί κάποιος που έχει την ίδια απορία με σένα να βρεί έτοιμη την απάντηση    [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

[ 04. March 2004, 07:29: Message edited by: gsmaster ]

----------


## 2000

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑ 15 ΚΜ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ WΑΤΤ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ. ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΑΤΡΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ.
(ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ)

----------


## leosedf

Γενικά σήμερα σε μικρότερες ισχύς σήμερα επικρατούν τα τρανζίστορ γιατί έχουν χαμηλή κατανάλωση δέν "πέφτουν" όπως οι λυχνίες και δέν τσουλάνε(PLL). Υπάρχουν και ενισχυτές της τάξεως των 5KW με τρανζίστορ. Βέβαια απο εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεται λυχνία. Προσωπικά έχω δουλέψει με λυχνίες κλπ αλλα προτιμώ τρανζίστορ. 
Πουλάω κάποια φαράκια που φτάνουν μέχρι τα 3GHz τα θέλει κανείς ??    [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]  

www.elenos.com 
www.rvr.it

----------


## electron

carlos εφόσον ξεκινάς τώρα την ασχολία σου με τα ηλεκτρονικά θα σου πρότεινα την λύση ενός κυκλώματος kit στα 4 βατάκια ώστε να καταλάβεις την φιλοσοφία λειτουργίας ενός πομπού πως να τον συντονίζεις,να του φτιάξεις μια σωστή κεραία κλπ.Όταν λοιπόν κατανοήσεις όλα αυτά θα μπορέσεις να κατασκευάσεις και κάτι εξολοκλήρου δικό σου

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά. απόλυτα σωστά electron

----------


## rfakias

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.. ΕΓΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ PLL ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ. ΑΠΟ 1500 - 1800 KHz. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ? ΤΩΡΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ 504 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ.

----------


## kostas30

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ??

----------


## rfakias

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΕΧΩ.. ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΩ.

----------


## kostas30

ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗ Κ BUFFER H AN EXEIΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ  kostasfm@in.gr

----------


## billos1989

Exei kaneis kanena kalo dipolo gia ta fm gia stathmo pou mporei na to steilei me antikatavolh??????epishs thelo kamia timh gia pompous fm me transistor gyrw sta 40w.eyxaristw!!!!!!!!

----------


## Antonisjr

Γεια σας,
θέλω να φτιάξω τον συγκεκριμένο πομπό στα FM και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. Συγκεκριμένα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι καλή επιλογή, και έναν τρόπο για να κατασκευάσω τα πηνία.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Αντώνης

http://membres.lycos.fr/neazoi/page/...oHlia/fm10.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε μου ως πρώτο μηχάνημα σίγουρα είναι καλό και βέβαια με την ανάλογη τροφοδοσία που θα του δώσεις μπορείς να βγάλεις και ακόμα περισσότερη ισχύ.Χρειάζεται σίγουρα όμως μεγάλη   :Exclamation:  προσοχή   :Exclamation:  στην τάση τροφοδοσίας!Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι θα σε συνέφερε και από οικονομικής  πλευράς.
Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα  να αγοράσεις το μηχάνημα των 25 watts της SMART KIT που με τη χρήση δυό  ή τέσσερων δίπολων, ως κεραίας εκπομπής θα    :Shocked:   :Laughing:  καμπανίζεις  :Laughing:   :Shocked:  !
 :Very Happy:  Καλές εκπομπές  :Very Happy:  !!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Αν όντως θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις κάτι μόνος ρίξε μια ματια στο δικτυακό τόπο που σου προτείνω.
Έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σχεδίων μηχανημάτων εκπομπής FMμε transistors κ.τ.λ. πλήρως ενημερωμένο νομίζω.....

http://ufukdumlu.sitemynet.com/

Θα ήθελα τη γνωμη σας για το site που   :Very Happy:  ανακάλυψα  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## electron

Το παραπάνω site το είχα βρεί κι γω όταν έψαχνα κάτι σχετικό,το καλό που έχει είναι ότι συγκεντρώνει σχέδια από διάφορα άλλα sites συν το γνωστό και σε εμάς site του pira.cz. Antonisjr θα σου πρότεινα να μην ασχοληθείς με το λαμπάτο μηχάνημα,αν δεν διαθέτεις την ανάλογη εμπειρία στις λυχνίες. Φυσικά δεν θα σου έλεγα να φτιάξεις και κάποιο πομπό από την smart kit μιας και δεν είναι αξιόπιστες. Σαν πρόταση θα σου έλεγα να φτιάξεις το pll που έχουμε εδώ και αν θες σε δεύτερη φάση φτιάχνεις ένα linear ώστε να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύς.

----------


## radioamateur

Εγώ με τη σειρά μου δεν προτείνω να κατασκευάσει καποιο kit αλλά να αγοράσει το μονταρισμένο-έτοιμοπομπο των 25 watts της SMART KIT.
Θα αλλαξεις τους μεταβλητους εξόδου με μικας μεγαλύτερης ισχύος και να βάλεις σταθεροποιητες τασης σε όλα τα στάδια τύπου 78xx plh πλην της εξόδου που χρησιμοποιεί τρανζιστορ τύπου BLY.Προσωπικά το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα το έχω δουλέψει πολλά χρόνια και δεν είχα κανένα απολυτως πρόβλημα.Σαρώνει όλη την μπαντα δε χωρίς προβλήματα και συντονίζει εύκολα.Για κάποιον που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με rf και αυτή είναι μια λύση σε λογική σχετικά τιμή.
Διαφορετικά αγόρασε ένα έτοιμο μηχάνημα κατευθείαν από Ιταλία.Υπαρχουν πολλές προσφορές από διάφορους γνωστούς κατασκευαστές των υψηλότερων προδιαγραφών.Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι μηχανήματα εκπομπής FM "made in Italy" αγορασμένα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## moutoulos

radioamareur...  συγχαρητηρια για το site ... it's very good!!.

----------


## Antonisjr

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας όμως θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω κάτι μόνος μου. Την συγκεκριμένη λυχνία την έχω, το μόνο πράγμα που δυσκολεύομαι είναι να κατασκευάσω τα πηνία. Έχει κανένας από εσάς ασχοληθεί με κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## radioamateur

Και εδω θα βρείτε κάποια πολυ χρήσιμα αρχεία της γνωστης κορυφαίας RVR, ELENOS κτλ.Είναι ότι καλυτερο έχω ανακαλύψει   :Rolling Eyes:  ξεσκονίζοντας   :Rolling Eyes:  το διαδίκτυο για την κατασκευή μηχανημάτων υψηλώ προδιαγραφών!
Αξίζει πραγματικά τον κόπο!!!!!!!

http://www.rvrusa.com/manuals.html

και

http://www.fmdream.net
(χρειάζεται απλή εγγραφή)

Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει που θα μπορουσα να ψάξω στο διαδίκτυο και άλλα ενχειρίδια   :Exclamation:  πληρη  :Exclamation:   με σχέδια μηχανημάτων εκπομπης FM επωνυμων κατασκευαστών με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση όπως τα παραπανω ας προτείνει!

Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Antonisjr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
Θα ήθελα και την γνώμη σας για αυτό το σχέδιο:  http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/019/

----------


## electron

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
> Θα ήθελα και την γνώμη σας για αυτό το σχέδιο:  http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/019/



Για τέτοια επίπεδα ισχύος θα ήταν προτιμότερο να επέλεγες κάτι σε τρανζίστορ και άν θέλεις περισσότερη σταθερότητα λειτουργίας κάτι σε pll.

----------


## kostas30

MONO FM ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ  ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥΦΑ

----------


## Antonisjr

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην δουλέψει;

----------


## patentas

poulaei kaneis kanena faro 4cx1500?

----------


## blend

> Αν όντως θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις κάτι μόνος ρίξε μια ματια στο δικτυακό τόπο που σου προτείνω.
> Έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σχεδίων μηχανημάτων εκπομπής FMμε transistors κ.τ.λ. πλήρως ενημερωμένο νομίζω.....
> 
> http://ufukdumlu.sitemynet.com/
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη γνωμη σας για το site που   ανακάλυψα  !



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 
Μήπως κατα τύχη έχεις κανα παρόμοιο για τηλεοπτικά?  :Wink:

----------


## danykas

Γεια σου έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο για  6c4..EL84..6146B push pull? Eυχαριστω..

----------


## mikemtb

> Γεια σου έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο για  6c4..EL84..6146B push pull? Eυχαριστω..



Αν απευθύνεσαι στο δημιουργό του νήματος, έχει να εμφανιστεί από το 2006....
Ασε που έσπασες το κοντέρ rise from the dead thread!!! 16 χρόνια μετά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Αν απευθύνεσαι στο δημιουργό του νήματος, έχει να εμφανιστεί από το 2006....
> Ασε που έσπασες το κοντέρ rise from the dead thread!!! 16 χρόνια μετά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Η φορουμιακη νεκρομαντεια ειναι κι αυτη μια τεχνη, το κανει ομως με στυλ: ανεστησε ολα τα ποστ που αφορουν πομπους   :Lol: 
2020 να ανοιξεις το ραδιοφωνο και να ακουσεις "Κουλα μ ακους? μεγαλο κολοπαιδο ο Κυριακος "  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

imageproxy.jpg

----------

mikemtb (05-05-20)

----------


## danykas

καλημέρα μετά απο χρόνια θέλω να φτιάξω ενα αυτοταλάντοτο  η και με 3 στάδια κάτι δοκιμασμένο υπάρχει?  ευχαριστώ.

----------


## danykas

αν και καθυστερημένα καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για την εποικοινονία, εχεις κάποιο σχέδιο για 3 βαθμίδες δοκιμασμένο?  6c4 5763 6146?    η αυτοταλάντοτο  6146?  η και linear με 6146 να οδηγείτε απο pll?   σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου..

----------

